# A new place for my stash



## joankav (Nov 7, 2012)

I had an empty Ikea wardrobe in what was the Gecko room lol. Keira has moved out and taken her 4 Gecko's with her so the room needed a new name. Now it will be known as the stash room lol. I got some shelves at Ikea last night and started putting the yarn in. I am so ashamed to say I cant fit everything in here, keeping in mind that it is 5 balls deep on most of the shelves. The second from the top is all 100% wool which I have no idea what I am going to do with. I brought most of it from Ireland every time I would go home. It was my Mom's and there is still more there for me to get this July when I go. I emptied 8 large Rubbermaid bins, an under the bed container and numerous bags and still have more.


----------



## MaryCarter (Oct 17, 2011)

I can feel a bit of yarn stash storage envy coming on


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

Just think of all the open the door, stare, yarn fixes you are going to have!


----------



## KJKnitCro (Aug 15, 2013)

This storage system is much better than bins. You can see what you have at a glance. You will be busy for years to come.


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

joankav said:


> I had an empty Ikea wardrobe in what was the Gecko room lol. Keira has moved out and taken her 4 Gecko's with her so the room needed a new name. Now it will be known as the stash room lol. I got some shelves at Ikea last night and started putting the yarn in. I am so ashamed to say I cant fit everything in here, keeping in mind that it is 5 balls deep on most of the shelves. The second from the top is all 100% wool which I have no idea what I am going to do with. I brought most of it from Ireland every time I would go home. It was my Mom's and there is still more there for me to get this July when I go. I emptied 8 large Rubbermaid bins, an under the bed container and numerous bags and still have more.


I was just wondering "where your shop" is...lol....at least looking at this, it makes me feel that I NEED to buy more.


----------



## Loistec (Jan 25, 2011)

My goodness, you're going to be busy for a long time!


----------



## joankav (Nov 7, 2012)

There is no way I am ever going to knit all the yarn in there especially as I am waiting for the Lens Mill Tent sale lol...I am in serious trouble here. Luckily, my 18 year old daughter has discovered crochet this year and shops from my stash.


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

time to start knitting and not buying more perhaps? I see you have taken advantage of the etent sales too.


----------



## joankav (Nov 7, 2012)

KJKnitCro said:


> This storage system is much better than bins. You can see what you have at a glance. You will be busy for years to come.


Thats what I thought. I was sick of rooting through bins and bags to find what I was looking for. I still have to look here as it is packed so deep but at least I will have an idea where to look lol.


----------



## Hilary4 (Apr 26, 2012)

Pack it into space bags, particularly any fibres that critters might be interested in (wool, alpaca) and you will be able to fit more in!


----------



## joankav (Nov 7, 2012)

The upside of all this tonight is that I can get rid of a pile of Rubbermaid bins and my furnace room in the basement is now almost empty. It looks so much bigger now. Hhmmmmmm....wonder what I can fill it with lol


----------



## Sao (Jan 2, 2013)

Impressive!


----------



## catcknitting (Jul 14, 2013)

I totally agree with using space bags. Sort by color or fiber. You don't want moths in the wool.


----------



## 59891 (Apr 18, 2012)

Do you plan to eat or sleep any time in the future? That is so neat and tidy -
I'm green - Irish, too.!


----------



## grannyfabulous4 (Apr 3, 2012)

The pink in the bottom looks like sock yarn that I made GD socks out of. Wanted to keep it for myself, but she loved it and has worn her socks a lot, so went to someone who appreciates it. I am so envious of all your stash.


----------



## mtnmama67 (Dec 16, 2011)

You did a great job!! Inspiring...thanks so much for taking your time to share!


----------



## Jalsh (Aug 6, 2012)

It looks awesome how you have displayed and organized it. It kind of gives me an anxiety attack though. Good luck knitting it up.


----------



## Marstamper (Oct 25, 2011)

Let's see... You have a lot of my favorite colors. I think I would like to help you out by buying and knitting up that baby yarn in the bottom.


----------



## inishowen (May 28, 2011)

That amount of yarn would make me feel anxious too. I have much less, and I still look at it and wonder how I'll ever knit it all up! Nice job on the storage though.


----------



## suzy-kate (Jan 6, 2013)

inishowen said:


> That amount of yarn would make me feel anxious too. I have much less, and I still look at it and wonder how I'll ever knit it all up! Nice job on the storage though.


I too have a lot of yarn, some of it I've been given, and I agree it did make me feel anxious when I saw it all together. So I split it up, the stuff I'm less likely to use is in a large wheeled box under the spare bed, all sorted into type etc and put in storage bags. The rest is the newer stuff I've bought in the last year which I keep in shoe racks/storage again in storage bags to keep it clean.


----------



## purpleone (Oct 1, 2012)

great idea to sort out your stash and I wood love that amount of wool I wood think it were my birthday if I had that amount

what are you going to be making

angela



joankav said:


> I had an empty Ikea wardrobe in what was the Gecko room lol. Keira has moved out and taken her 4 Gecko's with her so the room needed a new name. Now it will be known as the stash room lol. I got some shelves at Ikea last night and started putting the yarn in. I am so ashamed to say I cant fit everything in here, keeping in mind that it is 5 balls deep on most of the shelves. The second from the top is all 100% wool which I have no idea what I am going to do with. I brought most of it from Ireland every time I would go home. It was my Mom's and there is still more there for me to get this July when I go. I emptied 8 large Rubbermaid bins, an under the bed container and numerous bags and still have more.


----------



## Jenny Nash (Mar 1, 2014)

OMG what a lovely stash, why can't I have it? Green eyed monster is standing behind me! What a wonderful idea, but hubby said no as I already have a wardrobe full of fabric and we do not have the space to fit it in.


----------



## quiltdaze37 (Nov 16, 2013)

so pretty!!!Just wanna look at it for a while :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

Wow! That is impressive. I was just asking dh to take me to ikea to buy a new shelf for my stash!


----------



## paljoey46 (Nov 20, 2011)

Great idea. If I lived closer, I would be happy to help you 
knit it up.


----------



## wjeanc (Nov 15, 2012)

Oooooo...I definitely have stash envy....time to go shopping wink wink


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

Love your organization. It looks so inviting, just like the LYS. Mine is in shelves, tubs, etc all over the house.


----------



## Cocoa (Jul 23, 2012)

Excellent storage idea and convenient. As far as the stash goes, all I can say is WOW!


----------



## Linuxgirl (May 25, 2013)

If you still have more to stow, I'd say SABLE aquired. Congratulations. Makes me a little envious, but I'm well under way for my SABLE ;-).


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Get those needles a clicking  nice loot.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

What a wonderful sight. :thumbup:


----------



## Gwalkstan (Feb 28, 2013)

Nice :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## bobctwn65 (Jul 27, 2012)

this is a wonderful idea..if you can see all you have i would think you wouldn't be tempted to buy more...alas mine is all hidden in bins and drawers so i forget what i have (lol) and buy more....


----------



## louisezervas (Jun 28, 2011)

Almost looks like a yarn shop.


----------



## BarbaraBL (Nov 27, 2013)

Are you sure that's not a photo from your lys??   Such a big stash!


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

bobctwn65 said:


> this is a wonderful idea..if you can see all you have i would think you wouldn't be tempted to buy more...alas mine is all hidden in bins and drawers so i forget what i have (lol) and buy more....


Mine too!


----------



## piebirdsue (Sep 12, 2013)

I put this on my 'watch' list so I can show it to my husband when he wakes up. Maybe he will appreciate it as much as i do -- hint, hint.


----------



## Alimac (Jun 6, 2013)

Oh look at that. I have just turned a delicate shade of green! I am so envious. Such a lot of lovely yarn.


----------



## joankav (Nov 7, 2012)

BarbaraBL said:


> Are you sure that's not a photo from your lys??   Such a big stash!


Lol...Nope. Want to see what didn't fit...I think I need to find another home for the wool... It is mostly Aran or Aran Chunky and nobody wants to care for that kind of wool anymore. Hand wash only. There is Pink. Rust Color. Mustard Yellow. Purple and lots of the Aran Bainin(white) color hidden in there. Probably would be great for felting. I have never felted before so thsy might be a winter project.


----------



## BarbaraBL (Nov 27, 2013)

joankav said:


> Lol...Nope. Want to see what didn't fit...I think I need to find another home for the wool... It is mostly Aran or Aran Chunky and nobody wants to care for that kind of wool anymore. Hand wash only. There is Pink. Rust Color. Mustard Yellow. Purple and lots of the Aran Bainin(white) color hidden in there. Probably would be great for felting. I have never felted before so thsy might be a winter project.


I'm glad I don't live near you or I would be sneaking out in the middle of the night to raid your stash!  Every pattern I look at seems to call for Aran or Chunky and they are the weights I cannot seem to find much of here in France. I can't wait to get back to UK to visit the yarn shops!


----------



## yourmother306 (Nov 30, 2011)

wow
I'm envious !!


----------



## c-lilley (Jan 6, 2012)

Oh my!! can I come and play at your house pleeeese :shock:


----------



## cgcharles (Feb 23, 2011)

As bad as mine.


----------



## abc123retired (Nov 1, 2011)

My stash pales in comparison. :-(


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

MaryCarter said:


> I can feel a bit of yarn stash storage envy coming on


Yeah. Sigh...


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

abc123retired said:


> My stash pales in comparison. :-(


As does mine.


----------



## BarbaraBL (Nov 27, 2013)

cgcharles said:


> As bad as mine.


OMG!!!


----------



## sharronaw (Jul 12, 2013)

Just makes me want to go shopping in your stash! Lucky you, looks great.


----------



## hempshall (Oct 21, 2013)

Dsynr said:


> As does mine.


Ditto. Wow - how beautiful! I think your stash must be the Ninth Wonder of the Knitting World.


----------



## c-lilley (Jan 6, 2012)

OK, when I've finished playing at Joans I will come and play over at your house LOL - WOW :lol:


----------



## BarbaraBL (Nov 27, 2013)

cgcharles said:


> As bad as mine.


Do you have an alarm for the cupboard in case you are burgled?


----------



## redquilter (Jun 24, 2011)

Hmmm - I think you need more yarn! LOL


----------



## Woodsywife (Mar 9, 2014)

Are you close by? I don't have a LYS. You would do nicely. Lol.


----------



## dyb317 (Oct 21, 2013)

Thanks for sharing! Now I don't feel so bad!!!


----------



## joankav (Nov 7, 2012)

cgcharles said:


> As bad as mine.


Yaaa...someone as bad or as good as me...whichever way you look at it . I knew I had a lot but had no idea quite how much till I took it out of the bins. I probably still have at least 1/4 of that again still downstairs. I need to unsubscribe to all the yarn store emails lol then I might not be tempted to buy any more for a while.


----------



## joankav (Nov 7, 2012)

Woodsywife said:


> Are you close by? I don't have a LYS. You would do nicely. Lol.


Anywhere need Bolton, Ontario lol? Come and shop.


----------



## Beve (May 5, 2012)

Now that's a stash!


----------



## zbangel (Jun 28, 2011)

Awww, Geee, wool from Ireland....hmmmmmmmmmm....what to knit....what to knit....Ummm...time to stop sorting and get a sweater on the needles!


----------



## Strickliese (Jan 6, 2012)

MaryCarter said:


> I can feel a bit of yarn stash storage envy coming on


Me too


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

Personally, I am green with envy.
Jane


----------



## CBratt (Dec 6, 2012)

Can't wait to show that to my husband. And he thought I had a lot of yarn!!!


----------



## RitaLittleCat (Sep 19, 2011)

Lucky you. You haven't lost a daughter (and geckos), you've found a stash room. 

I'm undergoing medical treatments and cannot enjoy the luxury of a tub soak so guess where the latest acquisitions from Joanns in-store and on-line purchases went. And it's a country tub with lots of room.


----------



## JCF (Aug 3, 2012)

MaryCarter said:


> I can feel a bit of yarn stash storage envy coming on


Me too, Mary Carter. And I thought I had a large stash. Looks like I need to go buy more yarn.


----------



## Pat FP (Nov 30, 2011)

Great stash! Our local knit shop had a yarn Amnstey days and I turned in bits and bobs, nothing smaller than a softball. They gave us dollar a pound. We took in some skeins that were donated and never chosen due to color or whatever. They are donating some back to us as we knit prayer shawls. I also donated some skeins that I can figure out why I bought.


----------



## artsydeb (Feb 4, 2011)

How awesome only seen stash that big at knitting stores....should keep you busy for sure.


----------



## patti de carteret (Jun 2, 2011)

Great Job!
you are so lucky
Now I want you to send us a picture after Christmas, the stash should of either grown or gotten smaller!!!

you have some very pretty yarns, I like teh bottom drawer
Patti


----------



## Abi_marsden (Aug 5, 2012)

Wow in sooooooo jealous of all that yarn and room it's fab.


----------



## nannie343 (Aug 15, 2012)

Love your stash! I have a similar smaller cabinet, but also have under the bed boxes and tubs too! I take pictures of the yarn in the boxes and tubs so when I'm looking for something I don't have to dig in the tubs too much, just refer to my pictures and notes. But I would love to have a large storage cabinet like yours...one can NEVER have too much yarn!!!
Rhonda


----------



## Obsessed (Jan 22, 2012)

OOOOH! I'm sooooo jealous of your yarn's new digs. I have just the perfect spot. Which style at IKEA is it? I feel a trip coming on


----------



## Misty Mama (Dec 13, 2013)

Wool always say felted purses to me, Jealous of storage and stash! Enjoy


----------



## 5Pat (Aug 29, 2011)

I love it, and the doors keep the dust off the yarn. I have to go through my storages bins when I am looking for yarns or roving.

Great job.


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

catcknitting said:


> I totally agree with using space bags. Sort by color or fiber. You don't want moths in the wool.


I agree. If you don't know what you are going to do with the wool, why not find someone who uses it. You could make more room in your stash for the yarns you use.


----------



## Poffas (Jan 30, 2013)

Oh lucky you I don't feel so guilty now when I look at my stash


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

MaryCarter said:


> I can feel a bit of yarn stash storage envy coming on


me too!!!!
Wow my first reaction is Who has that much yarn!!!  and then its what a great way to store it... I love to open my cabinet and see all my wonderful yarn  it makes me happy ...


----------



## annagemma (Jul 31, 2012)

Now that's what I call a stash !!!!!!


----------



## Langtonian (Sep 28, 2012)

Well, that's it.
You win.


----------



## snughollow (Aug 4, 2012)

My, how great a place for all your yarns. Beautiful.


----------



## itsacairn (Mar 13, 2014)

You could open a yarn store!!!


----------



## tmvasquez (May 7, 2013)

I am saving this picture so whenever my husbands says I have too much yarn I can show him this. I also agree that you need to keep your yarn in some plastic bags. Space bags would help you fit everything in the closet. This is a great idea. I need to get rid of all the clothes in my spare closet and have hubby shelve it for me.


----------



## colonialcrafter (Nov 7, 2012)

Thank you for showing us this! I am so very happy to know there is someone out there with WAY more yarn in their stash than me!!!!


----------



## Vuksie (Sep 13, 2012)

Gives a whole new meaning to the word "stash"!!!


----------



## grannyfabulous4 (Apr 3, 2012)

If you think you won't EVER use some of it. Why not sell it here on KP, then you could buy more of what you love to work with. I am sure you would find takers here for a lot of it!


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

Great organization!! You might want to buy some moth ball bags to keep the moths away!!


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

Nice stash!

Hazel


----------



## PauletteB. (Feb 7, 2012)

I just love this storage unit.


----------



## mathwizard (Feb 24, 2011)

You have the beginnings of a yarn store, lol! Nice stash!


----------



## cainchar (Dec 14, 2012)

Please explain the comment "SABLE." guessing it is a stashing term, but not sure.



Linuxgirl said:


> If you still have more to stow, I'd say SABLE aquired. Congratulations. Makes me a little envious, but I'm well under way for my SABLE ;-).


----------



## dba1047 (May 7, 2014)

OMG I have STASH ENVY!!!!!!!
and I thought I had a lot 
have fun !!


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

very good idea


----------



## joankav (Nov 7, 2012)

cainchar said:


> Please explain the comment "SABLE." guessing it is a stashing term, but not sure.


I am so glad you asked that question. I have no clue either and am looking forward to the answer.


----------



## mamanacy (Dec 16, 2013)

And I thought I have a lot of yarn. Very nicely stored.


----------



## iShirl (Jun 30, 2012)

How lucky both you your daughter will be interested in your stash. What an amazing stash you have -- the cabinet is perfect. I am surely impressed, if not a bit envious. Good for you!!!


----------



## Joanierx (Jun 2, 2011)

After reading all these replies I think there is a place for "Stashers" along side the TV show "Hoarders".


----------



## Rainyday (Jul 9, 2013)

joankav said:


> I had an empty Ikea wardrobe in what was the Gecko room lol. Keira has moved out and taken her 4 Gecko's with her so the room needed a new name. Now it will be known as the stash room lol. I got some shelves at Ikea last night and started putting the yarn in. I am so ashamed to say I cant fit everything in here, keeping in mind that it is 5 balls deep on most of the shelves. The second from the top is all 100% wool which I have no idea what I am going to do with. I brought most of it from Ireland every time I would go home. It was my Mom's and there is still more there for me to get this July when I go. I emptied 8 large Rubbermaid bins, an under the bed container and numerous bags and still have more.


Wow! I must show my DB this he might stop telling me, my stash needs using before I buy more. Lol

:wink: :thumbup:


----------



## marie1 (Jun 11, 2012)

are you really going to use all that much wool, it will take years to knit up


----------



## joankav (Nov 7, 2012)

marie1 said:


> are you really going to use all that much wool, it will take years to knit up


No, I really am not going to use up all that wool. I am going to donate some and give some away lol. I couldnt possibly knit it all.


----------



## starrz-delight (Dec 5, 2011)

maybe you can sell some of the ones you know you will never use, there is a sell forum on this site that is quite the stash. God Bless


----------



## conch72 (May 11, 2012)

When you go to Ireland to get more of your mother's yarn, you should take some space bags with you, stow the yarn in them in compact form, and bring back way more than you'd be able to otherwise.


----------



## Bea 465 (Mar 27, 2011)

Oh my, I love your cabinet. What a fantastic way to store your stash. I would love to get mine out of those plastic bins into a cabinet like yours so I could see it all easily.


----------



## joankav (Nov 7, 2012)

conch72 said:


> When you go to Ireland to get more of your mother's yarn, you should take some space bags with you, stow the yarn in them in compact form, and bring back way more than you'd be able to otherwise.


I am going to get Options Plus which allows me to check another bag lol. Between the wool, the chocolate and my favourite tea I will be loaded down.


----------



## MrsBearstalker (Aug 11, 2011)

Neat stash! That wool surely could make some beautiful Aran sweaters!


----------



## Stardust (Dec 1, 2013)

I'm so overwhelmed by your stash, I just passed out...


----------



## joankav (Nov 7, 2012)

MrsBearstalker said:


> Neat stash! That wool surely could make some beautiful Aran sweaters!


Problem is my daughter is allergic to wool and I have a couple already. I started an Aran vest for my Mom before she died and cant bring myself to finish it. I just move it from place to place and bag to bag. So the wool looks at me and looks and looks lol


----------



## rlbrown63 (Apr 10, 2013)

Please IM me your address- I would like to come over and help you use that wonderful yarn, haha :lol:


----------



## Gundi2 (May 25, 2012)

having this much yarn around would drive me crazy.i would dream about what i am gonnne do with it?


----------



## luree (Feb 21, 2014)

That looks nice and so organized. I think if I had that and had it full, I would have to open and look inside it every day. What a treat!


----------



## pjstitches (Jan 26, 2011)

Excuse me. I don't usually "should" on anyone.

You should Never be "ashamed" about the size of your stash. You are an artist and this is your media. Your new storage is wonderful and will be a boon to being able to find and use what you have quickly. 

I would be very proud to have accomplished what you have.

Getting down off of my soapbox now... pj


----------



## Elaine C. (Jul 9, 2011)

joankav said:


> I had an empty Ikea wardrobe in what was the Gecko room lol. Keira has moved out and taken her 4 Gecko's with her so the room needed a new name. Now it will be known as the stash room lol. I got some shelves at Ikea last night and started putting the yarn in. I am so ashamed to say I cant fit everything in here, keeping in mind that it is 5 balls deep on most of the shelves. The second from the top is all 100% wool which I have no idea what I am going to do with. I brought most of it from Ireland every time I would go home. It was my Mom's and there is still more there for me to get this July when I go. I emptied 8 large Rubbermaid bins, an under the bed container and numerous bags and still have more.


Oh, what a lovely stash of yarn. You should be busy knitting or crocheting for a long time. If you do run out of room I would buy another cabinet to store the rest in. BUT I would definitely bag up the wool yarn so little critters won't find their merry way into your yarn. 
I only have a tiny amount of stash since I live in a single wide mobile home. BUT I have enjoyed seeing your nice stash. It sure made me smile...


----------



## nankat (Oct 17, 2012)

Lovely assortment. You have much more yarn than I have..many more of the same type. How many balls/skeins to you buy to feed your statsh at one time if you are not buying for a specific pattern? I think sometimes I don't buy enough so when I have a big project..gotta buy more.


----------



## Patricia Cecilia (Apr 25, 2012)

joankav said:


> There is no way I am ever going to knit all the yarn in there especially as I am waiting for the Lens Mill Tent sale lol...I am in serious trouble here. Luckily, my 18 year old daughter has discovered crochet this year and shops from my stash.


'shops from my stash'

:thumbup:

Hopefully she'll also like some of the things in there that you might be saying, "Why in the world did I buy THAT?"


----------



## sinead (Apr 23, 2012)

OMG! and I thought I had tons of yarn! How neat and organized your stash is . . . wish I had the room or furniture to do the same.


----------



## jmewin (Oct 18, 2012)

Wow!! How neat.


----------



## miatamama (Sep 12, 2013)

Wow!! And I thought I had a lot of stash. What a great way to do it. Lucky you!


----------



## Obsessedwithfibre (May 29, 2013)

cainchar said:


> Please explain the comment "SABLE." guessing it is a stashing term, but not sure.


SABLE. Stash Accumulation Beyond Life Expectancy


----------



## Sugar and Spice's Mom (Aug 2, 2011)

Oh for heavens sakes, I'm envious of not only the closet, but also all that yarn. I have a stash, but I don't think it's this much, orrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr, is it???????????


----------



## inishowen (May 28, 2011)

joankav said:


> I am going to get Options Plus which allows me to check another bag lol. Between the wool, the chocolate and my favourite tea I will be loaded down.


Is your favourite tea Barrys?


----------



## joycevv (Oct 13, 2011)

Beautiful colors! How do you ever decide what to knit next?!


----------



## cattdages (Aug 3, 2011)

Perhaps having it all out where you can see it will inspire you and you'll be compelled to work some of it up huh? I'm inspired just looking at that blue on the 5th shelf! :lol:


----------



## Clancy P (Feb 26, 2014)

bettyirene said:


> I was just wondering "where your shop" is...lol....at least looking at this, it makes me feel that I NEED to buy more.


I was thinking the same thing


----------



## joankav (Nov 7, 2012)

inishowen said:


> Is your favourite tea Barrys?


Lol
..How did you guess
Barry's Red Box. I still have about 6 months worth here since my sister visited last year.


----------



## joankav (Nov 7, 2012)

inishowen said:


> Is your favourite tea Barrys?


Lol
..How did you guess
Barry's Red Box. I still have about 6 months worth here since my sister visited last year.


----------



## joankav (Nov 7, 2012)

Obsessedwithfibre said:


> SABLE. Stash Accumulation Beyond Life Expectancy


Lol. That is a good one.


----------



## BonnieMcC (Feb 22, 2014)

I'd be happy to use the wool for you since you don't know what you are going to do with it!!


----------



## Boopers22 (Apr 24, 2014)

OMG, you could open your own yarn shop with all that "loot"!


----------



## grandma joy (Dec 27, 2011)

oh dear what I wouldn't give for a stash like that. Lucky you


----------



## Marstamper (Oct 25, 2011)

I am already dreaming about things I could make with some of your yarn! Lol


----------



## Ostergaard (Jul 31, 2013)

That is not a stash-------that is a yarn store! Green with envy.


----------



## Lal (Aug 18, 2013)

Hey Lucky, Lucky---Get out the needles and knit like a madwoman!!!


----------



## Lal (Aug 18, 2013)

Hey Lucky, Lucky---Get out the needles and knit like a madwoman!!!


----------



## Mar 18 (Feb 4, 2011)

Yes we are all envious of your "stash"-----but I am envious that you have it hid behind closed doors!!!! Keep on knitting---please share pics of your finished items. M 18


----------



## Martini dunne (Dec 13, 2013)

Your wardrobe is like a wool shop,I thought I had a lot of wool but your stash is amazing,will you get through that lot in this life time lol


----------



## Martini dunne (Dec 13, 2013)

Your wardrobe is like a wool shop,I thought I had a lot of wool but your stash is amazing,will you get through that lot in this life time lol


----------



## Martini dunne (Dec 13, 2013)

I love Barry's tea,nobody is allowed into Sydney airport without the big red box in their luggage.


----------



## Sandy4cats (May 8, 2014)

joankav said:


> Lol...Nope. Want to see what didn't fit...I think I need to find another home for the wool... It is mostly Aran or Aran Chunky and nobody wants to care for that kind of wool anymore. Hand wash only. There is Pink. Rust Color. Mustard Yellow. Purple and lots of the Aran Bainin(white) color hidden in there. Probably would be great for felting. I have never felted before so thsy might be a winter project.


Felting your wool projects is a great idea. So far I've made a couple purses, one large, one small. There are lots of free patterns on www.ravelry.com and elsewhere.


----------



## Emma544 (Jul 22, 2013)

All I can say is Oh my goodness! Looks like you are ready to open your own shop. I couldn't possibly handle having that much yarn on hand. I have a few extra skeins but nothing like yours. You have beautiful yarn and I am envious. So many projects just waiting to be started! Have fun with it.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

I may have to show this to my daughter-- she thinks I have a lot-- I'm a rank amateur compared to you, woman! But then I'm probably a bunch older and should be thinning my stash out a bit-- bet I can beat you on fabric!


----------



## joankav (Nov 7, 2012)

Kansas g-ma said:


> I may have to show this to my daughter-- she thinks I have a lot-- I'm a rank amateur compared to you, woman! But then I'm probably a bunch older and should be thinning my stash out a bit-- bet I can beat you on fabric!


Hands down you will beat me on fabric...I would rather eat it than sew it. Not my forte at all lol.


----------



## cainchar (Dec 14, 2012)

Hilarious! Thought it must be something along those lines!

How did you get a picture of my "Smudge?" Looks just like him! Beautiful fur-baby you have.



Obsessedwithfibre said:


> SABLE. Stash Accumulation Beyond Life Expectancy


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

I am having some serious yarn envy! What a lot of lovely yarn!


----------



## diane647 (Sep 25, 2011)

Looks like you have your own yarn store. Lucky you. I don't think you will have to worry about running low on yarn. Happy Knitting!


----------



## Aunt Nay (Nov 25, 2011)

Very nice!


----------



## ramram0003 (Nov 7, 2011)

I love that storage unit!!!


----------



## Iirishrn (Mar 18, 2011)

A totally brilliant idea - good for you!


----------



## marianna mel (Sep 26, 2013)

OMG - I want one .......! :thumbup:


----------



## doodlebugmlh (Sep 23, 2012)

Hi, I thought I was bad. lol. I have so much yarn I am trying to sell some of it. I also have a big storage cabinet kind of like yours, only mine has individual sections, full of yarn, several stacked crates, and another big storage bin full of baby flannel fabric. Talk about hoarding. I need to either get busy knitting, sewing, crocheting, or selling. Mary


----------



## pzoe (Mar 17, 2011)

OMGosh. Lucky duck. If I ever have room in my house I will have one of these.


----------



## karenknits46 (Aug 5, 2011)

I'm just jealous, jealous, jealous. I have to show my daughter, too. And she thinks I have a stash.


----------



## k1p2sox (Feb 25, 2011)

Wonderful... you were in my Knitting Room.


----------



## PattiAnni (Nov 8, 2011)

That is absolutely beautiful, takes my breath away.


----------



## mamadoc (Jan 30, 2014)

Thanks for making me feel better about my stash. I don't feel so guilty. My husband came home one day and told me he had seen the perfect bumper sticker for me. "She who dies with the most yarn wins!"


----------



## Lrushefsky (Feb 6, 2011)

I see myself rolling in the yarns. stash wonderful stash. Happy knitting Linda


----------

